# Nikon D5300 OR Canon T5i OR WAIT?



## EricLThomp (Dec 30, 2013)

Please help me decide (with any other info I may not have, etc.) between these two camera KITS. (or something in this range)


Amazon.com: Canon EOS Rebel T4i 18.0 MP CMOS Digital Camera with 18-135mm EF-S IS STM Lens: Camera & Photo


Amazon.com: Nikon D5300 24.2 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 18-140mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR AF-S DX NIKKOR Zoom Lens (Black): NIKON: Electronics


I am coming from a Canon T2i (no touch/flip screen). On one hand I really like the thought of the touch screen, which the Nikon doesn't have, and also like the thought of using Magic Lantern on it and shooting RAW video, etc.


On the other hand, I wouldn't mind switching to Nikon. I do have some photographer friends that swear by the quality of Nikon. Also it has 24MP over the 18MP of the Canon. Not too concerned that it has GPS (hear it doesn't work too well anyway).


...OR wait and see what happens before July 2014? I say this because Nikon and Canon might be coming out with their newer models in the line by then, and I have a trip I am taking in July that I'd like to upgrade by.  BTW, I do take trips from time to time (landscape, beach, structures, etc.) and use it sometimes for low-lighting (in clubs, etc.) because I play in a band (stage shots too).

Or heck maybe even step up into a D7100?
Thoughts/Input?


----------



## goodguy (Dec 30, 2013)

Upgrading the T2i to either the T3i, T4i T5i, 60D or 7D make no sense!!!
They all use same sensor so you will get more or less same image quality and same low light performance.
The newer models has more bells and whistles but you really get the same camera.

The Nikon D5300 is a very good camera, its got a brand new sensor, the AA filter was removed which means better and sharper image quality and its low light performance is best at the current crop sensor camera any company makes.
So should you get the D5300 over the D7100
Well both have same sensor and both got rid of the AA filter so more or less you are looking at the IQ and same low light performance.
The D7100 has many more features which you can look up because there are too many for me to write them here.
If these features are important for you then get the D7100 and if not then the D5300 is plenty good.
I own the D7100 and I would choose the D7100 but thats my choice.

Good luck!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 30, 2013)

EricLThomp said:


> Please help me decide (with any other info I may not have, etc.) between these two camera KITS. (or something in this range)
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Canon EOS Rebel T4i 18.0 MP CMOS Digital Camera with 18-135mm EF-S IS STM Lens: Camera & Photo
> ...



Well if you don't need the GPS or the Wifi you might want to consider the D5200, they are fairly inexpensive right now since the D5300 was just released.  While the D5300 does remove the AA filter over the sensor however from what I've read in real world tests the "increase" in sharpness is really fairly neglible, at least that seems to be a fairly widely held opinion from the folks that test these things real world.  The only other real advantage to the D5300 over the D5200 is a little bit better low light performance, but again it's not a huge difference from what I understand.   


If your looking for something to grow into and plan on using a lot more of the manual controls then I'd recommend going with the D7100.  Both the 5200 and 7100 are really good cameras, the 7100 will give you some easier options as far as manual control, most of the controls you'll need have buttons on the camera that you can use without having to access the menu system which is a big plus.

The D5200 only real advantages over the 7100 would be it's articulating screen but unless your shooting from a tripod at an angle, doing over the crowd shots, or you find yourself doing quite a bit of video it's probably not something you'll get a lot of use out of to be honest, I use a D5100 myself and I've only used the articulating screen once, I put a plastic thingy on it to protect it from the elements and flipped it around - that was the last time I touched it myself.. lol.  The only other advantage to the D5200 would be lower cost, which of course will leave you a little more in your budget for lenses and other accessories.  

So all in all if your really looking at making this a serious hobby probably your best bet would probably be the D7100, but the D5300/D5200 are very usable cameras and will probably last you for quite a while before you eventually outgrow them.


----------



## toughsamurai (Dec 31, 2013)

EricLThomp said:


> Please help me decide (with any other info I may not have, etc.) between these two camera KITS. (or something in this range)
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Canon EOS Rebel T4i 18.0 MP CMOS Digital Camera with 18-135mm EF-S IS STM Lens: Camera & Photo
> ...



There is a rumor that canon is going to announce the 7D mark 2 in the first quarter of the new year, if you have budget then you can wait till the announcement.
Even though Canon 7D is 5 years old, still it is No 1 crop sensor camera for wild life and sports photography.
I have just upgraded to Canon 70D from T3i. Just blow out of its low light performance and AF system compared to T3i. I also like the wifi and touch screen of 70D.


----------



## ranuy (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm currently using a Nikon D5200, and would have to recommend the Nikon cameras. I'm looking at possibly upgrading to the Nikon D5300 from my current D5200 which I've been quite happy with.


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2014)

Don't wait.

The product cycle times for entry-level DSLRs is to short and the next camera likely won't be a substantially improvement.


----------



## JerryLove (Jan 9, 2014)

At the risk of not answering the question asked: why are you looking to change bodies? Knowing the answer to that, it's possible you'd do better to invest in new glass.


----------



## hirejn (Jan 9, 2014)

What exactly on the T2i is holding back your advancement to better imagery? It's a light recording tool. Are you not putting in good enough light and making good enough decisions with the tools to maximize what the camera is capable of, or is the camera preventing you from making the decisions necessary to record a great image? Are you making a lot of prints larger than 16x24? If not, 12 megapixels is plenty and 18 is too much. If the equipment itself is the hobby, then get whatever gear gratifies you. None of it makes anyone a better photographer. If you want a nice Nikon, the new D3300 is incredible, and I mean that. If someone handed me one, I'd love to go out and shoot it. It puts a fourth-gen sensor at 5 fps in your hands for under $700. It doesn't have the controls I need to shoot a wedding, but as a light recording tool it's great. I also recommend looking at the used market to save even more money.


----------

